# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Vauvan kanssa kaukobussissa

## ultrix

Matkahuollon sivuilla sanotaan aiheesta näin:



> Mitään yleisohjetta pienten lasten kanssa matkustamisesta ei ole. Oman turvakaukalon tai turvaistuimen voi ottaa mukaan, mutta vain uusimmissa linja-autoissa on turvavyöt kaikilla istumapaikoilla.


Kannattaako siis käytännössä ottaa vielä istumaan kykenemättömän vauvan kanssa matkustettaessa turvakaukalo vai vaunujen koppa, jonka saa käytännössä vain lattialle?

----------


## LateZ

Jos vauvan tai vähän isommankin (alle 4 v.) lapsen kanssa menee kaukobussissa, on syytä muistaa, ettei maksuton matka anna oikeutta varata lapselle istumapaikkaa. Käytännössä ilmaiseksi kuljetettava lapsi pitää viedä sylissä. Ostamalla lastenlipun ikänsä puolesta ilmaisesti matkustavalle lapselle saa oikeuden istumapaikkaan.

Eipä tuolla tietenkään ole oikeasti merkitystä kuin niinä harvoina ajankohtina, kun kaukobussit ovat täynnä. Yleensä maamme kaukoliikenteessä riittää kyllä jokaiselle matkustajalle useampikin paikka.

----------


## kemkim

> Eipä tuolla tietenkään ole oikeasti merkitystä kuin niinä harvoina ajankohtina, kun kaukobussit ovat täynnä. Yleensä maamme kaukoliikenteessä riittää kyllä jokaiselle matkustajalle useampikin paikka.


Paikkoja kaukobusseissa riittää yleensä jopa perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, ei niissä silloinkaan liikaa tungosta ole. Eri asia on näissä P ja S -erikoisvuoroissa, jotka on luotu viikonlopun ruuhkaa varten. Erikoispikavuoroissa on usein ollut tungosta. Samaten erikoispäivinä, jolloin väki suuntaa kotiseuduilleen ja tuttavilleen. Junissa on paljon useammin huolena se, että viereiselle penkille istuisi joku.

Hieno ajatus kyllä, heti pienestä pitäen totuttaa julkiseen matkustamiseen pidemmilläkin matkoilla  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kannattaako siis käytännössä ottaa vielä istumaan kykenemättömän vauvan kanssa matkustettaessa turvakaukalo vai vaunujen koppa, jonka saa käytännössä vain lattialle?


Käsittääkseni vauva on täysin turvassa vain omassa turvakaukalossaan tai turvaistuimessaan, kunhan bussista löytyy turvavyöllä varustettu istuin. Kolarit ovat toki harvinaisempia kuin henkilöautoilla, mutta kun sitten rysähtää niin aika turvattomalta tuntuu ajatus vauvasta vaunukopassa irrallaan lattialla tai sitten - varjelkoon - vanhemman sylissä ilman mitään turvavarusteita.

Itse ottaisin vastaavassa tilanteessa meidän vauvalle (nyt 5 kk) mukaan turvaistuimen (Graco Duologic, kombinoitu turvaistuin ja -kaukalo), mutta silloinkin kysymysmerkiksi jäisi ulottuuko turvavyö istuimen ympäri oikealla kiinnitystavalla. Tuo malli on nimittäin sen verran iso, että esim. taksissa ei onnistunut sen suora kiinnitys (siis ilman istuimen omaa alaosaa) kunnolla, kun vyö ei ylettynyt ympäri riittävän reilusti - tai sitten olisi kai pitänyt säätää etuistuinta taaksepäin kunnolla.

En osaa sanoa helpottuuko matkustaminen välittömästi kun vauva oppii istumaan. Ei kai esim. 6-12 kk ikäistä lasta voi suoraan istuttaa bussin penkkiin vaan mieluummin laittaisin vieläkin turvaistuimeen ainakin hetken aikaa? Ehkä joku tietää jolla on kokemusta tuon ikäisistä?

Jos mahdollista, juna olisi helpompi kulkutapa, varsinkin jos saa varattua perhehytin. Junassa ei ainakaan tarvitse välttämättä turvakaukaloa vaan vaunut tai mikä tahansa vastaava järjestely toimii eikä tarvitse murehtia liikenneturvallisuutta.

Käydessämme marraskuussa Oulussa emme tosin saaneet perhehyttiä menomatkalle vaan saimme paikat kymmenen vaunun päähän palveluvaunusta, jossa lastenhoitohuone sijaitsee. Kävin vaihtamassa pikkuiselle vaipan kolme kertaa matkan aikana ja jokaiseen reissuun kului edestakaisine kävelyineen koko junan läpi noin puoli tuntia. Yhteensä sain siis tuon matkan aikana kävellä vauva sylissä 1,5 tuntia junan käytävää pitkin! Lisäksi tuttipullonlämmitin oli epäkunnossa, joten tuota palvelua piti pyytää ravintolavaunusta. Paluu perhehytissä oli helpompi (jos ei lasketa henkilöonnettomuutta Lielahden aseman kohdalla, jonka seurauksena juna myöhästyi 45 min Tampereelle saapuessa ja aiheutti tuskaisia hetkiä) ja vauva sai nuokkua turvaistuimessaan lattialla milloin ei ollut sylissä, ja hoitohuone oli samassa vaunussa.

Mutta miksi ihmeessä perhehytissä on penkit joita ei voi kallistaa? Matka Oulusta Tampereelle on aika tuskainen aikuiselle, kun pitää istua epäergonomisesti selkä suorassa noin monta tuntia.

----------


## ultrix

> Käsittääkseni vauva on täysin turvassa vain omassa turvakaukalossaan tai turvaistuimessaan, kunhan bussista löytyy turvavyöllä varustettu istuin. Kolarit ovat toki harvinaisempia kuin henkilöautoilla, mutta kun sitten rysähtää niin aika turvattomalta tuntuu ajatus vauvasta vaunukopassa irrallaan lattialla tai sitten - varjelkoon - vanhemman sylissä ilman mitään turvavarusteita.


Taikasana onkin juuri tuo turvavyö. Kaikissa kaukoliikenteen busseissa ei edelleenkään ole turvavyötä. Menomatkallamme saimme turvakaukalon ei-niin-turvallisiin lantiovöihin. Paunulaisen ainoat kolmipistevöiset penkit sattuivat olemaan varattuja (tyhjä paikka vanhemman rouvashenkilön vieressä ja toisella penkillä nuorempi rouva, joka ei vöitä edes käyttänyt). Häveliäisyyssyistä emme kehdanneet vaatia paikkoja myöhemmin autoon nousseina itsellemme, vaan Valkeakoskella kysyimme kuljettajalta neuvoa, ja päädyimme lantiovyön vetämiseen niin, että kaukalo olisi edes jossain kiinni. Kuski antoi ymmärtää, ettei kaukobusseissa juuri koskaan matkusteta pienen vauvan kanssa. En oikeastaan yhtään ihmettele.

Takaisin tullessa matkustimme Länsilinjain pikavuorolla, jossa tilanne oli aika lohduton: turvavyöt (lantiovyöt) olivat vain etupenkeissä! En suostunut laittamaan kaukaloa vyöttömälle paikalle, joten istuimme sitten bussin etuosassa.

Ajatuksena turvallisemmalta tuntuu turvavyöttömässä bussissa, että vauva olisi kopassa keskellä lattiaa kuin irtonaisessa kaukalossa penkillä. En sitten tiedä, kummassa riskit todellisuudessa ovat suuremmat. Vaaratilanteesta johtuvassa hätäjarrutuksessa ainakin kaukalo lentää joka tapauksessa, mutta vaunukoppa vain liukuu lattialla eteenpäin.

Niin ja mites sitten menetellään, kun imeväistä pitäisi imettää tai pukea talvihaalari bussin ollessa kulussa?




> Jos mahdollista, juna olisi helpompi kulkutapa, varsinkin jos saa varattua perhehytin. Junassa ei ainakaan tarvitse välttämättä turvakaukaloa vaan vaunut tai mikä tahansa vastaava järjestely toimii eikä tarvitse murehtia liikenneturvallisuutta.


Ehdottomasti. Matkassamme vain oli sellainen mutta, että kohteena oli Porvoon Haikko. Jos Porvooseen asti pääsisi säännöllisesti junalla, ei olisi mitään ongelmaa. Paikallisbussilla vaan kotoa rautatieasemalle ja Porvoosta toisella paikallisbussilla Haikkoon. Mutta kun junia ei kulje kuin muutamana kesälauantaina, jouduimme ottamaan turvakaukalon mukaan ja matkustamaan ensin paunulaisella Kamppiin, josta Hostikan edullisessa kyydissä Porvooseen.

----------


## kemkim

Vauvathan ovat sinänsä erikoistapaus, että vauvat kasvavat aika äkkiä isommiksi lapsiksi ja näiden kanssa voi bussissa matkustaa ihan normaaliin tapaan. Miksikähän ei kaukobusseissa silti näe nykyistä enempää lasten kanssa matkustavia? Nehän ovat rentouttava tapa matkustaa, kun on tilaa ja vanhemmillakin on aikaa lapsilleen ajamiseen keskittymisen sijasta. WC:kin on koko ajan käytettävissä, ettei tarvitse pysähtyä sen takia huoltoasemalle. Bussithan ovat lähtökohtaisesti hyvin turvallinen matkustusmuoto, turvallisuus on lähes sama kuin kaukojunissa, mitä olen tilastoja aiheesta katsonut.

----------


## ultrix

> Bussithan ovat lähtökohtaisesti hyvin turvallinen matkustusmuoto, turvallisuus on lähes sama kuin kaukojunissa, mitä olen tilastoja aiheesta katsonut.


Silti lauantainakin oli vaaratilanteita, mm. kun henkilöauto kiilasi väliin ohitustilanteessa huonossa kelissä.

----------

